# midwest slotcar show nov10 th 2019



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

midwest slotcar show sunday nov 10 th 2019 its honda27 1 afxnut 0 see u in 3 weeks:grin2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show*

this show update is brougt to you by honda27its only 15 more days to the midwest slot car show now its honda27 2 afxnut 0 see you on nov the 3th for the next update see you all at the show:grin2::smile2:


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

Where will this be located at please?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

the midwest slotcar show is in highland indiana on lincoln street in its the lincoln center this show update is brought to u by honda27 its only 7 days til the show now its honda27 3 afxnut 0 see u in 24 hours:grin2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

midwest slotcar show is brought to u by honda27 its only 6 days away its now honda27 4 afxnut 0 see u again in 24 hours:grin2:


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

honda27 said:


> the midwest slotcar show is in highland indiana on lincoln street in its the lincoln center this show update is brought to u by honda27 its only 7 days til the show now its honda27 3 afxnut 0 see u in 24 hours:grin2:


Thank you Honda !:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*slotcar show*

this show update is brought to u by honda27 only 5 more days til the show now its honda27 5 afxnut 0 see u again in 24 hours:grin2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*slotcar show update*

this show update brought to you by honda27 4 more days til the show its now honda27 6 afxnut 0 sorry you lose see u in 24 hours:grin2:


----------

